#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Επέκταση Δραστηριοτήτων Μηχανικού για λιανικό εμπόριο-ταμιακή μηχανή

## Steve100

Καλησπέρα. Είμαι μηχανικός και έχω σκοπό να ασχοληθώ με το πρόγραμμα εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον.
Για την ακρίβεια θέλω να αναλαμβάνω εξ ολοκλήρου τις εργασίες ενεργειακής αναβάθμισης. (Τοποθέτηση θερμομόνωσης-εγκατάσταση λέβητα κτλ.) 
Γι' αυτό το λόγω έχω προσθέσει δραστηριότητες στην εφορία που αφορούν ανακαινίσεις και λιανικό εμπόριο οικοδομικών υλικών, λεβήτων κτλ. στην έδρα του γραφείου μου χωρίς αυτοψία διότι τα προϊόντα δεν θα εκτίθενται στο χώρο αλλά θα πηγαίνουν απευθείας από τον προμηθευτή στον πελάτη έπειτα από παραγγελία. και πήρα εξαίρεση από το τεβε.
Η ερώτηση αφορά για το αν θα πρέπει να πάρω ταμιακή μηχανή.
Η φύση του προγράμματος εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον είναι τέτοια που στους πελάτες θα πρέπει να κόβω τιμολόγιο παροχής υπηρεσιών για την εγκατάσταση πχ φυσικού αερίου και τιμολόγιο πώλησης για τον λέβητα ώστε να φαίνεται και το όνομά του και να υπάρχει αναλυτική περιγραφή των υπηρεσιών και του προϊόντος. Επίσης η δραστηριότητα λιανικού εμπορίου θα αφορά εξ ολοκλήρου την πώληση προϊόντων ως τμήμα του προγράμματος. Δηλαδή σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα πουλάω απλώς έναν λέβητα σε πελάτη.
Έπειτα από πολλές επισκέψεις στην εφορία δεν μπόρεσα να πάρω μια σαφή απάντηση για το αν πρέπει να τηρώ ταμιακή μηχανή. Ο κώδικας μου είπε ότι πρέπει να την πάρω και ας την βάλω στην άκρη χωρίς να είναι απολύτως σίγουροι.  Ο υποδιευθυντής στους επόπτες μου είπε ότι δεν χρειάζεται καν να έχω ΚΑΔ λιανικού εμπορίου και να κόβω τιμολόγιο παροχή υπηρεσιών μετά των υλικών και ας είναι τα υλικά περισσότερο από το 30% του έργου. Αυτό δεν μπορεί να γίνει, γιατί στο πρόγραμμα εξοικονομώ κατ' οίκον, ζητούν ξεχωριστά τιμολόγιο για την προμήθεια του υλικού.
Διάβασα την εγκύκλιο για το πει εξαιρούνται της ταμιακής μηχανής και δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω συμπέρασμα. 
Θα ήθελα και την γνώμη του φοροτεχνικού επί του θέματος. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## accounter

Καλημέρα ,

απο την στιγμή που πρόσθεσες ΚΑΔ λιανικό εμπόριο και τιμολογείς ξεχωριστά την προμήθεια του υλικού στου πελάτες σου πρέπει να έχεις ταμειακή μηχανή  η φορολογικό μηχανισμό .

----------

